# Too big for sites?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just did a search on over 30' on the campsite d/b came up with 641 entires thats about 50% just goes to show that you shouldn't have to much trouble finding one for an RV.

Olley


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

The trouble is that the filter seems to return a blank field as a positive, thus inflating the numbers. For example if you look at Rowntrees which comes out as a hit in the filter, it has a '?' against 'suitable for RVs longer than 30'


----------



## 102425 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, There also seems to be a lot of duplicate entries in the data base or have these been cleared


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Olley,

I was going to ask Nuke when he's not so busy if it was at all possible to add an icon and filter for RV Sites to the 'NEW' Campsite map facility?

This would assist RV and large motor home owners to pick out the sites accessible to those MH's. from ALL the others at a glance.

What do you think GOOD or BAD idea (if possible)?


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Hope Lincoln Farm in Standlake is in it, we have just had a great week there, nice site, nice people and fully serviced pitches if you book one. Two swimming pools, good local pub with great food. Very nice place.

was not the only RV there, hurrican came in the day before we left.

It's in the best of british book.  Lincoln Farm Park Standlake nr Oxford

Regards

Lampie


----------



## dangerous (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi just did a search on over 30' on the campsite d/b came up with 641 entires thats about 50% just goes to show that you shouldn't have to much trouble finding one for an RV.
> 
> Olley


If you look on The Caravan Club website, they do a printable list of sites giving max length allowable for each. Obviously you have to be a member of said club, and its worth a phone call to confirm your booking.
Nice to see they accept larger units exist!
\/ 
dangerous


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Lampie said:


> Hope Lincoln Farm in Standlake is in it


Hi Lampie

Well, it doesn't look to be in there to me. 

So what do we do?
We put it in don't we?

We'll all take a look tomorrow after you've done your bit for the campsite database. :wink:


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi mick their is already a filter for large RV's, but according to previous posters this isn't working correctly. It would be handy if you could filter the map for them only, but how many filters can you have? children, adults only, dogs, no dogs, sounds as if it could be never ending. But I will vote for it.  

Olley


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Olley, 

I understand what you are saying and I don't want other members to think that RV owners are getting preferential treatment. 

I agree that some of the current site facility details do need updating. 

Does it really need a YES / NO if dogs or children are allowed, or if it has Wifi surely all that is required is Dogs Allowed if NOT don't write it in the details. 

The trouble is neither I or you know what choices Nuke has to use when building the data base, he may have to have a YES or NO boxes? 

The point I'm trying to make (possibly not very well) is that most normal sized MH will be able to visit ANY of the sites, aires or wild camping sites currently in the MHF's data base and see their location on the new mapping facility. 

The filter does work for large RV's but as someone has already pointed out because a few members have put NO in the box when completing a new site entry BOTH the not suitable sites appear with the suitable.  

What this new facility offers is the ability to see at a glance using a filter ALL the 'type' of sites or location in whatever country you are visiting. 

All I am asking is it possible to add a filter for RV's & Large MH's to the 12 already shown?


----------

